# Air Pump for sponge filters



## npbarca (Oct 17, 2013)

Can I use the Top Fin 8000 air pump to run 6 sponge filters, 4 for 20g and 2 for 40g, using some T connections?


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

npbarca said:


> Can I use the Top Fin 8000 air pump to run 6 sponge filters, 4 for 20g and 2 for 40g, using some T connections?


The 8000 my make enough air(have no dealings with this pump) but you will need a gang valves not "T"
R


----------



## henningc (May 20, 2013)

I'm not fimiliar with the brand of pump, but as stated above you will need gang valves. I would get a set of five and connect it to a set of three valves. That way if you have a problem you can run a corner filter or extra sponge. I use sponges in all my tanks, 20 (+) and always have extra connections and sponges getting seasoned up. I also run two sponges for a week and move the extra one down to the next tank. 

If you want a pump that has more than enough power, is not loud at all, allows for expansion and a good value get a Ponf Master 40. These pumps are great for deep water applications, you know that 125gal you will eventually buy. I use a Pond Master 100 in my fishroom, but I have run the entire operation with two 40s. I ran two larger kiddie type swimming pools and two 175gal vats outside this summer with a Pond Master 40 using sponges and extra air lines for water movement. I could have likely ran two to three more of either type pools if I wanted.


----------



## henningc (May 20, 2013)

Opps, forgot to tell you place the pump well above the top of the tanks. People, well at least me, like to cheat and place the pump lower. That deceases the preasure.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

And bigger is better 
R


----------



## Roccus (Nov 1, 2013)

you will experience a head pressure loss through the gang valve but it should be minimal.. also.. a check valve is a good idea... and mandatory if you place the pump lower than the tanks...


----------



## npbarca (Oct 17, 2013)

Would a Coralife super luft work?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Coralife-Luft-Pump is a good pump and it is rebuildable if some goes wrong I use a Medo piston air pump which put out a lot of air but isn't quiet by any means wouldn't be suit for indoor uses 


R


----------

